# Intake Noise 2 (vid & Sound)



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Here is some vids of my intake. Bear in mind these are for sound. I did them spur of the moment 10 minutes ago on my lunch break.

http://www.grahamandcompany.com/alty_vids.htm


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

sounds good. I love that you ran two stop signs but still remembered to use your turn signal.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

I was unfamilar with that road and didn't know the stop signs where there. I shouldn't have even slowed down for them


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Sounds great. The CAI is even louder once you have the mid pipe...


----------



## unleaded (Oct 16, 2002)

sounds great


----------

